# Amazon Echo TiVo code available?



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had written the code to control a TiVo using Amazon Echo?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I found this - it seems like a pretty good start. The functionality is pretty simple, I would like to extend it for navigation, changing the channel, executing a search. Etc...

https://github.com/natejgreene/alexa_tivo


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10941899#post10941899
for some more stuff.

I don't think another thread was started like windracer suggested.


----------

